# iMac 5k : Boot Camp sur SSD



## kevinevic (3 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, 

Ayant effectué une recherche concernant mon pb je n’ai pas trouvé de réponse sur un iMac sans fusion drive. (Ou je ne recherche pas bien)

j’ai remplacé le HDD d’un fusion drive par un SSD et tout fonctionnait nominalement.

l'assistant Boot Camp refuse de partitionner mon SSD. J’ai donc tenté de partitionner depuis la clé Windows mais par la suite impossible de récupérer l’autre partition pour le mac (hfs ou exfat ou apfs peu importe.)

j’ai déjà eu cette configuration fonctionnelle mais en voulant avoir une partition plus grande pour Boot Camp, je suis maintenant incapable de la reconstruire...

merci du temps passé à me lire.


----------



## ericse (3 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Pour moi, si tu remplaces le HDD d'un fusion drive par un SSD, il vaut mieux casser le fusion et retirer complètement le SSD Apple


----------



## kevinevic (3 Mai 2020)

Bonjour à vous et merci de votre réponse.
Le Fusion a bien été désactivé avant de remplacer le HDD par SSD. Enlever la barrette SSD m'embête fortement puisque c'est beaucoup plus rapide et c'était fonctionnel comme cela...


----------



## Locke (3 Mai 2020)

kevinevic a dit:


> l'assistant bootcamp refuse de partitionner mon SSD. J’ai donc tenter de partition et depuis la clé Windows mais par la suite impossible de récupérer l’autre partition pour le mac (hfs ou exfat ou apfs peu importe.)


Eh oui, si Assistant Boot Camp détecte la présence d'un autre disque dur USB il refusera obstinément de faire le moindre partitionnement. Si ton second disque ou barrette est bien en interne, il sera considéré comme matériel USB et tu resteras à la rue.


kevinevic a dit:


> Le Fusion a bien été désactivé avant de remplacer le HDD par SSD. Enlever la barrette SSD m'embête fortement puisque c'est beaucoup plus rapide et c'était fonctionnel comme cela...


Comme tu confirmes la présence de la barrette SSD, tant qu'elle sera présente, tu n'as aucune chance.


----------



## kevinevic (3 Mai 2020)

Il y a bien un moyen mais impossible de remettre la main dessus...
Hier encore j'avais ma partition bootcamp et mes deux ssd étaient déjà présents.
J'ai souhaiter refaire l'opération pour agrandir la partition de bootcamp.

Je me souviens que je ne passais pas par l'assistant bootcamp pour les raisons que vous évoquez mais par un partitionnement depuis le terminal.

Actuellement j'arrive à installer windows si je crée la partition depuis la clé de windows sauf que je n'arrive plus a formater l'espace non utilisé en HFS ou APFS...


----------



## Locke (3 Mai 2020)

kevinevic a dit:


> Il y a bien un moyen mais impossible de remettre la main dessus...


Oui, il y a une autre alternative... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/


kevinevic a dit:


> J'ai souhaiter refaire l'opération pour agrandir la partition de bootcamp.


Ah oui, avec Utilitaire de disque ? Si oui, tu peux tout recommencer, car tu auras corrompu le EFI Boot de démarrage, car c'est macOS gère au démarrage la partition de macOS et la partition de Windows. Sous macOS, le seul logiciel capable d'agrandir/rétrécir une partition Windows est *Camptune*... 
	
	



```
https://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/camptune/
```
 ...à la volée et sans perte de données et il n'y a aucun autre logiciel sous macOS. Le faire depuis l'utilitaire Windows provoquera un dysfocntionnement complet de Windows et de macOS !


kevinevic a dit:


> Je me souviens que je ne passais pas par l'assistant bootcamp pour les raisons que vous évoquez mais par un partitionnement depuis le terminal.


Allons bon, on nous aurait caché des choses ?


kevinevic a dit:


> Actuellement j'arrive à installer windows si je crée la partition depuis la clé de windows sauf que je n'arrive plus a formater l'espace non utilisé en HFS ou APFS...


Disons que tu tentes, mais que n'y arrive pas. La fin de ta phrase en rouge fait peur, me fait très peur ! Explique-nous ce que tu cherches à faire alors que tu n'arrives à installer Windows, formater quel espace en HFS+ ou APFS ?


----------



## kevinevic (3 Mai 2020)

J'avoue que je n'ai pas forcément été clair.
Je vais tenter de faire mieux. 

éléments de base : iMac 5k avec 1 barrette SSD 120go et un ssd sata 500go.

Config précédente (j'aurais ptet du la garder ainsi  ) : SSD data partitioné en 2 soit 350go pour MacOs et 150go pour bootcamp
La barrette SSD était en exfat et me servait de stockage pour les deux systèmes.

Config souhaitée : SSD 120go avec MacOs (ca c'est déjà le cas) et SSD SATA avec une partition 300go pour bootcamp et 200go en exfat ou HFS ou meme APFS si possible.

J'espère que j'ai réussi à être plus clair pour moins vous faire perdre votre temps.

Cordialement

Si je n'avais pas eu cette config fonctionnelle j'aurais abandonné mais là je ne comprends pas.
si je partitionne mon SSD SATA depuis osX; windows refuse de s'installer : message erreur : nous n'avons pas pu créer ou localiser la partition...
Je dois me vautrer qqpart mais où...


----------



## Locke (4 Mai 2020)

kevinevic a dit:


> éléments de base : iMac 5k avec 1 barrette SSD 120go et un ssd sata 500go.


Bien, il y a donc 2 SSD.


kevinevic a dit:


> Config précédente (j'aurais ptet du la garder ainsi  ) : SSD data partitioné en 2 soit 350go pour MacOs et 150go pour bootcamp
> La barrette SSD était en exfat et me servait de stockage pour les deux systèmes.


Négatif, si c'est bien le cas, Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas qu'un disque dur interne soit déjà partitionné !


kevinevic a dit:


> Config souhaitée : SSD 120go avec MacOs (ca c'est déjà le cas) et SSD SATA avec une partition 300go pour bootcamp et 200go en exfat ou HFS ou meme APFS si possible.


Alors, relis ce que j'ai déjà mentionné, mais je le répète : Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas qu'un disque dur interne soit partitionné, ni la présence de tout matériel USB, uniquement qu'une clé USB d'installation. Comme tu as 2 SSD, Assistant Boot Camp te laisse à la rue. Tu auras compris qu'il te frauda retirer temporairement la barrette de 128 Go pour tenter une installation de Windows.

Il y a une grande inconnue qui aurait dû être mentionnée dès le départ et qui est le modèle exact de ton iMac ? Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue. Pourquoi, en fonction de l'année, Assistant Boot Camp propose ou pas l'utilisation d'un support ou d'une clé USB, voire rien du tout en fonction de l'année et ça, nous ne le savons pas.


----------



## kevinevic (4 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Nous sommes bien d’accord sur le fait qu’assistant bootcamp ne m’aidera pas.

il y a une incompréhension sur ce point. Je ne compte pas l’utiliser, il n’est qu’une aide dans la création d’une partition. (Quand ça marche)

pour ma config précédente, il refusait déjà et c’était à coup de terminal que la partition avait été créé.

je ne suis pas devant mon iMac mais c’est un :
IMac 5k 27 de 2017
16go ram
Radeon pro 580
120 go ssd 
500go SSD SATA.

cordialement


----------



## Locke (4 Mai 2020)

kevinevic a dit:


> il y a une incompréhension sur ce point. Je ne compte pas l’utiliser, il n’est qu’une aide dans la création d’une partition. (Quand ça marche)


Ben voyons ! Avec ton raisonnement, je vais finir par te laisser à tes certitudes ! Que fais Assistant Boot Camp ? Il lit et modifie le EFI Boot de démarrage pour indiquer qu'il va créer une partition temporaire en FAT32 dans la Table de partition GUID du disque dur interne de la version de macOS en cours.

Avec ton modèle de 2017, il n'a même pas besoin d'une clé USB ni d'un support quelconque ! Il demande ou se trouve le fichier .iso de Windows qui a pour nom exact *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso* et impérativement en 64 bits. Ensuite, il prépare un gros espace virtuel dans lequel sera stocké les pilotes/drivers ainsi que le contenu du fichier .iso. Il passe la main à l'installateur de Windows, dans la séquence d'installation, il y aura une fenêtre comme celle-ci...





...dans laquelle il faudra impérativement sélectionner la partition BOOTCAMP en majuscules, faire un clic sur Formater, puis un clic sur Suivant pour que l'installation se poursuive. En fin d'installation complète de Windows, sous Windows il y a aura une exécution automatique du fichier Setup.exe qui lancera cette fenêtre...




...qui est le fichier Boot Camp spécifique à Windows avec l'installation de tous les pilotes/drivers nécessaires en fonction du Mac utilisé. Après un ultime redémarrage, l'espace virtuel contenant les pilotes/drivers et le contenu du fichier .iso aura complètement disparu, plus aucune trace. Donc pour toi, Assistant Boot Camp ne sert à rien ?

Dans ton cas de figure, soit tu déconnectes le SSD de 128 Go, soit tu restes à la rue, car Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas la présence du moindre matériel USB. Ah oui, et c'est le EFI Boot de macOS qui gère au démarrage par un appui sur la touche *alt*, et la partition macOS, et la partition Windows.


----------



## kevinevic (4 Mai 2020)

désolé Je ne voulais pas t'énerver...

J'ai déjà les pilotes bootcamp sur un mon NAS dû à la précédente installation où je les avais récupérer vu que l'assistant BOOTCAMP refusait déjà de fonctionner avec ma modification de disque dur.

Désolé ce n'est pas "soit je déconnecte soit je reste à la rue" puisque c'est une configuration que j'avais il y a encore quelques jours et depuis des mois...

J'en apprends grace à tes explications mais il existe bien des solutions d'installation de windows sans passer par l'assistant bootcamp. 

En tout cas, j'ai bien compris que l'assistant bootcamp ne m'était d'aucune aide et c'était déjà pareil la dernière fois je ne m'obstine pas à vouloir le faire fonctionner.


----------



## Locke (4 Mai 2020)

kevinevic a dit:


> désolé Je ne voulais pas t'énerver...


Je ne le suis pas, je suis direct et vais à l'essentiel, c'est tout.


kevinevic a dit:


> J'ai déjà les pilotes bootcamp sur un mon NAS dû à la précédente installation où je les avais récupérer vu que l'assistant BOOTCAMP refusait déjà de fonctionner avec ma modification de disque dur.


Comme mentionné, tu n'en as pas besoin avec ton modèle.


kevinevic a dit:


> J'en apprends grace à tes explications mais il existe bien des solutions d'installation de windows sans passer par l'assistant bootcamp.


Non, aucune, hormis cette possibilité... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...mais dans un boîtier USB, donc bien externe.


kevinevic a dit:


> En tout cas, j'ai bien compris que l'assistant bootcamp ne m'était d'aucune aide et c'était déjà pareil la dernière fois je ne m'obstine pas à vouloir le faire fonctionner.


Eh bien, fais comme tu veux. S'il y avait 36 possibilités de faire autrement, crois-moi, ça se saurait et Apple ne s'emmerderait pas à proposer Assistant Boot Camp ! D'ailleurs, est-ce que tu peux installer une version de macOS dans une partition Windows ? Tous ceux qui ont tenté des bidouillages ont fini par avoir un écran noir avec 3 petits points et/ou Operating System Not Found et c'est tout. A ce jour, je n'ai jamais lu un message d'un membre ayant réussi à passer ce cap sans Assistant Boot Canp. Tu serais donc le premier.


----------



## kevinevic (4 Mai 2020)

d’accord.

A l’instant je viens d’installer Windows sur mon SSD SATA.

j’ai donc ma barrette avec OS X et mon SSD SATA avec Windows et sans utiliser BOOTCAMP.

c’est juste le problème d’avoir sur ce même disque une partition NTFS et une en exfat par exemple mais je crois que depuis Windows c’est possible de faire ça.

merci pour le temps consacré

Enfin c'est bon...


----------



## Locke (4 Mai 2020)

kevinevic a dit:


> j’ai donc ma barrette avec OS X et mon SSD SATA avec Windows et sans utiliser BOOTCAMP.


Et la recette magique est ? Parce qu'il y a une pelletée de membres qui seraient intéressés. Dans ton cas de figure, je vois bien cette méthode... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...mais si tu as mieux, alors développe.


----------



## kevinevic (4 Mai 2020)

Et bien non :
J'ai en effet lu ce très bon article mais j'ai procédé encore plus simplement.

Etat de base : SSD Barette avec Catalina en APFS / SSD SATA partition GUID en Exfat

J'ai créé une clé bootable de windows avec unetbootin (depuis un iso).

Démarrage sur la clé (touche option au lancement du MAC)

Lorsque je suis arrivé dur la fenêtre ave les partition j'ai supprimé toutes celle concernant le SSD SATA. puis j'ai créé une partition (dans mon cas 290go) et ai procédé à l'installation de windows.

Je possédais déjà les pilotes bootcamp sur un NAS donc j'ai installé tout naturellement ceux-ci.

Sur windows, dans outils d'administration, j'ai crée une partition EXFAT avec l'espace restant.


----------



## Locke (4 Mai 2020)

kevinevic a dit:


> J'ai créé une clé bootable de windows avec unetbootin (depuis un iso).


Aucun souci de création en utilisant UNetbootin, par contre je me demande comment tu as franchi l'écueil de la taille du fichier install.wim qui pèse 4.62 Go et qui ne peut en aucun être copié dans le format FAT32 qui ne supporte pas plus de 4 Go. Etant curieux, j'ai donc retesté et bingo, lors d'une tentative d'installation il y a bien la mention que le fichier install.wim est corrompu !

Il y a une alternative que je mentionne ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...et qui fonctionne très bien.

Je n'ai pas assez de temps ce soir, mais avec mon vieux MBP de 2010, je suis aussi dans le même cas similaire avec 2 SSD en interne et demain je verrais bien ce qu'il en est.


----------



## kevinevic (4 Mai 2020)

Je ne vois pas quel fichier est ton : install.wim 
Pour ma part quand j'ai créé ma clé usb bootable (en réalité c'est un vieux hdd usb 2) ce sont plein de fichiers/dossiers qui y sont copiés.
autorun.inf ; boot ; bootmgr ; bootmgr.efi ; efi ; setup.exe ; sources ; support

En effet dans le dossier sources il y a install.esd qui pèse 4,09go...

Est-ce à la fin de la copie des fichiers que tu as ce problème? (juste avant le premier redémarrage)

Ce bon vieux MBP 2010 qui chez mon frangin tour toujours comme une horloge après 10ans...


----------



## Locke (4 Mai 2020)

kevinevic a dit:


> En effet dans le dossier sources il y a install.esd qui pèse 4,09go...


Et tu as utilisé quel fichier .iso ? Le fichier officiel téléchargé chez Microsoft a pour nom exact *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso* et impérativement en 64 bits.

Et dans le fichier officiel, il n'y a aucun fichier *install.esd*, mais dans le dossier sources...





...le fameux fichier *install.wim* qui cause tant de soucis à beaucoup d'utilisateurs. Alors ton fichier .iso de Windows 10 ne provient en aucun cas du site officiel de chez Microsoft pour un Mac... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...la dénomination, plutôt extension *.esd* est liée avec un téléchargement dit électronique directement depuis un PC. Par le passé, j'avais déjà mentionné que le nom et la taille de fichier étaient inférieures. Le seul souci est qu'un utilisateur ne peut pas depuis un Mac quelconque faire un téléchargement d'une version officielle pour PC, sauf dans une machine virtuelle de Windows.

En clair, dans une version officielle pour un PC et téléchargée depuis un vrai PC en utilisant *MediaCreationTool1903.exe*, le fichier *install.wim* n'existe pas, mais porte le nom de *install.esd*. Par le passé _(très exactement le 18/05/2019)_, je me suis assez emmerder pour trouver le pourquoi du comment. Et sur le fond, ce qui me dérange et sans informations, des membres vont tourner en rond en lisant tes réponses alors qu'il y a une raison.


----------



## kevinevic (4 Mai 2020)

Je n'ai pas réponse à cet élément du pourquoi esd ou wim...Le taux de compression est différent en tout cas.
Apparement certains arrivent a convertir ce WIM en ESD ce qui diminue légèrement la taille...

Ce qui m'étonne c'est que malgré l'extension différente mon fichier fait aussi plus de 4go et est pourtant sur un FAT32...

C'est durant l'installation avec unetbootin que tu as l'erreur avec le fichier corrompu ou durant l'installation de windows?

Il me reste un souci (tout petit), Windows fonctionne mais j'ai essayé avec parallel ou VMware avec l'option créer un VM depuis bootcamp et la impossible.
Tout n'est donc pas parfait mais ça avance.

* à savoir que lors de ma première conf qui était : ssd SATA partition 1: OSX ; partition 2 : Windows et barrette SSD : partition data en HFS. Je n'avais aucun problème pour utiliser Parallel desktop. Si seulement je retrouvais le site ....grrr


----------



## Locke (4 Mai 2020)

kevinevic a dit:


> C'est durant l'installation avec unetbootin que tu as l'erreur avec le fichier corrompu ou durant l'installation de windows?


Elle est bonne celle là, eh non UNetbootin recopie bêtement à la bourrin tout ce qu'il rencontre sans la moindre vérification ! Et c'est un problème avec le fichier install.wim qui est raccourci et une installation est impossible. La solution est là... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...et si tu répondais à ceci...


Locke a dit:


> Le fichier officiel téléchargé chez Microsoft a pour nom exact *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso* et impérativement en 64 bits.


...ce serait bien.


kevinevic a dit:


> Ce qui m'étonne c'est que malgré l'extension différente mon fichier fait aussi plus de 4go et est pourtant sur un FAT32...


On peut aller en FAT32 jusqu'à 4,11 Go mais pas au delà.


----------



## ericse (4 Mai 2020)

kevinevic a dit:


> mon fichier fait aussi plus de 4go et est pourtant sur un FAT32


C'est parce que FAT32 est limité à 4 Gio et pas 4 Go





						Octet — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## kevinevic (4 Mai 2020)

L'iso que j'utilise date surement il est stocké sur mon NAS. C'est celui que j'avais il y a un an ou deux quand j'ai installé le deuxième ssd.

Je suis pas sure que ce soit un build officiel sans aucune modification...

ah oui bien vu @ericse merci


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2020)

kevinevic a dit:


> L'iso que j'utilise date surement il est stocké sur mon NAS. C'est celui que j'avais il y a un an ou deux quand j'ai installé le deuxième ssd.
> 
> Je suis pas sure que ce soit un build officiel sans aucune modification...


C'est pourtant simple de répondre à ceci...


Locke a dit:


> Le fichier officiel téléchargé chez Microsoft a pour nom exact *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso* et impérativement en 64 bits.


...et c'est la quatrième fois que je cite le nom du fichier officiel !


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2020)

Comme tu sembles minimiser beaucoup de choses, je reviens à la charge, car je n'aimerais pas que des membres se fassent des illusions ! Déjà, je vais refroidir les ardeurs de certains en précisant, en répétant et ce n'est pas force de le faire, que même Windows mettra un veto si on tente une installation directement depuis un disque dur USB...





...il me semble que le message d'erreur est assez clair pour ne pas devoir en rajouter. Ah oui, grosse précision, ma tentative fut aussi un échec total _(même message d'erreur)_ même en installant un disque en lieu et place du disque dur d'origine de mon MBP ! Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas de cas particulier, mais depuis tant d'années, je n'ai pas réussi ou je suis trop nul _(c'est possible)_.


----------



## kevinevic (5 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Je ne minimise rien,(merci du jugement) je ne connais plus la source de cet iso... je ne peux pas t’en inventer une.
Il est fortement probable que l’iso officiel ne puisse en effet pas être installé de cette manière. Je ne sais pas je n’ai pas essayé avec.

Je veux bien faire des tests de ce que tu veux pour trouver le pk du comment (avec mon pauvre niveau...)


----------



## kevinevic (5 Mai 2020)

Le screen que tu as fait, tu me confirmes que c’est en essayant d’installer VERS un disque USB?
En effet Windows refuse d’installer vers un hdd usb, c’est d’ailleurs aussi mentionné dans la licence.

par contre depuis uné clé usb je ne vois pas pk tu aurais ce message. C’est écrit « sur » Et non « depuis » des disques connectés en usb ...


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2020)

kevinevic a dit:


> je peux tester avec l’iso officiel par exemple. Le temps de le télécharger.
> Peut être que mon iso (non officiel) autorise depuis usb.
> Veux tu d’autres tests ?


Ca va servir à quoi vu tu ne réponds à aucune question posée, a commencé par le nom exact du fichier .iso que tu as utilisé, de sa provenance ? Complément de lecture dans ce message #2 et il y a même 2 possibilités d'installation que j'ai retirée étant donné qu'il fallait bidouiller avec le Terminal et par trop compliqué pour certains membres.


----------



## kevinevic (5 Mai 2020)

Je ne connais pas sa provenance !! (2ème fois)
Il était sauvegardé sur mon NAS depuis plus d’un an !
Son nom? Win10.iso (j’imagine que ça te fais une belle jambe...)

je veux bien répondre à tout à partir du moment où j’ai la réponse !

En l’occurrence tu n’as pas répondu non plus concernant le screen...


----------



## kevinevic (6 Mai 2020)

Je viens de voir dans les propriétés système que c’est une version 1903


----------



## kevinevic (8 Mai 2020)

en effet il y a bien une différence entre les versions 1909 téléchargées sur OSX ou Windows...
Tests sur les deux et ne fonctionnent qu'avec celle téléchargée sous windows.... très pratique


----------



## kevinevic (9 Mai 2020)

@Locke apres plusieurs essais avec la version du site Microsoft (depuis le mac), il y a une possibilité de faire fonctionner tout ça.

Un petit logiciel gratuit qui split le iso en deux.
Ça a fonctionné pour moi ! Ptet que pour toi aussi.






						Using larger Windows 10 ISOs with Boot Camp Assistant – Twocanoes Software
					






					twocanoes.com


----------



## Locke (10 Mai 2020)

kevinevic a dit:


> @Locke apres plusieurs essais avec la version du site Microsoft (depuis le mac), il y a une possibilité de faire fonctionner tout ça.
> 
> Un petit logiciel gratuit qui split le iso en deux.
> Ça a fonctionné pour moi ! Ptet que pour toi aussi.


Alons bon tu m'en apprends une belle ! Sinon, je mentionne quoi ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...et tu as eu la curiosité de lire le message de renvoi de la réponse #27 ?

Fais donc une lecture plus approfondie de ces deux messages qui sont épinglés en tête de section...

https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/
https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/
Et gentiment dit, ça des années que ça fonctionne pour moi. Même lorsque que j'étais sous PC en ayant installé une version de Snow Leopard  dans un disque dur USB.


----------



## kevinevic (11 Mai 2020)

> Et gentiment dit, ça des années que ça fonctionne pour moi. Même lorsque que j'étais sous PC en ayant installé une version de Snow Leopard  dans un disque dur USB.


Wouah j’avais oublié que dieu était partis nous.

(Moi aussi je peux mettre un peu de condescendance... je dois pas être le premier à le dire)

L’histoire du boîtier usb est une bonne alternative mais ça dépend de la machine.avec mon MacBook Pro pas de soucis pour enlever le hdd mais sur un imac il faut décoller l’écran etc donc c’est peu recommandé pour des débutants.
Et le faire sur un autre hdd puis utiliser winclone est peut-être plus lourd que faire une installation directe non? (Perso winclone plante au début du clonage...)

la question de la version? Iso officiel depuis site Microsoft (depuis mon mac) Win10_1909_French_x64.iso


----------



## Locke (11 Mai 2020)

kevinevic a dit:


> Wouah j’avais oublié que dieu était partis nous.


Hé ben, il t'en a fallu du temps pour me reconnaître. Ceci dit, je pense un tantinet savoir de quoi je parle et surtout de le détailler point par point en tentant d'expliquer le pourquoi du comment. Non ? Et toi tu expliques quoi ? Rien ! Allez tiens, hier j'ai fait ma 42ème installation dans un disque dur USB 3.0 et pas de souci.


kevinevic a dit:


> (Moi aussi je peux mettre un peu de condescendance... je dois pas être le premier à le dire)


Il serait judicieux que tu apprennes à savoir lire entre les lignes, soit tu es très jeune, soit très vieux. Attention, bien lire entre les lignes. Merci.


kevinevic a dit:


> L’histoire du boîtier usb est une bonne alternative mais ça dépend de la machine.


Ben non, dès l'instant ou un MBA, MBP, iMac possède un port USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt, cela fonctionne à 100%. Je ne suis pas du genre à divulguer, diffuser, des informations si moi-même je n'ai pas fait toutes les étapes et toujours en vérifiant que ce type d'installation est bien pérenne. A priori, c'est bien le cas, vu ma 42ème installation.


kevinevic a dit:


> avec mon MacBook Pro pas de soucis pour enlever le hdd mais sur un imac il faut décoller l’écran etc donc c’est peu recommandé pour des débutants.


Je ne sais pas si tu sais bien interpréter ce qui est proposé, mais c'est bien pour éviter de faire une installation dans un disque dur interne qui monopolisera beaucoup d'espace dans un petit disque dur. Il est aussi hors de question d'ouvrir n'importe quel Mac, ça, c'est ton interprétation, mais en aucun cas je n'en ai fait mention, nulle part !

Et le titre de ce que je propose est aussi bien explicite : Installation d'une version de Windows 10 1909 dans un boîtier USB 3.0...sans Assistant Boot Camp. Le but de la manoeuvre est de leurrer et de se passer d'Assistant Boot Camp et de ses contraintes.

De même que : Alternative : Une erreur s’est produite lors de la copie des fichiers d’installation de Windows. Qui explique pourquoi ce type d'écran peut survenir et comment résoudre le problème.


kevinevic a dit:


> Et le faire sur un autre hdd puis utiliser winclone est peut-être plus lourd que faire une installation directe non? (Perso winclone plante au début du clonage...)


Pour Winclone, son fonctionnement est pourtant très simple, il fera un clonage très différent de celui d'une version de macOS puisque la version de Windows est dans un schéma de Table de partition GUID dans le format NTFS qui est propre à Microsoft. Après clonage, le fichier aura une extension ayant pour nom .winclone.

Pour un rétroclonage sans erreur, il faut impérativement que la partition soit formatée en Table de partition GUID dans le format FAT32, car Winclone fera la conversion pendant le rétroclonage à la volée pour le format NTFS. Le deuxième impératif sera que la taille de la partition soit strictement égale à celle du moment du clonage, il est conseillé d'ajouter 1 Go de plus pour être tranquille.

Avec Winclone, là encore, sur un plan personnel que ce soit avec mon très vieux MBP 2010 ou iMac 2015, zéro souci, que ce soit dans un disque dur interne ou dans un disque dur USB 3.0.


kevinevic a dit:


> la question de la version? Iso officiel depuis site Microsoft (depuis mon mac) Win10_1909_French_x64.iso


Je mentionne aussi dans cette réponse #2 les différences exactes, tant sur leur nom que dans leur contenu, entre un fichier .iso officiel pour Windows et celui proposé pour macOS. Ce n'est pas assez clair pour toi ?


----------



## kevinevic (11 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Et le titre de ce que je propose est aussi bien explicite : Installation d'une version de Windows 10 1909 dans un boîtier USB 3.0...sans Assistant Boot Camp. Le but de la manoeuvre est de leurrer et de se passer d'Assistant Boot Camp et de ses contraintes.




Sauf que le problème de se post est d'installer sur un deuxième SSD interne... (ce qui n'est pas possible d'après Mr je sais tout...).



Locke a dit:


> Il serait judicieux que tu apprennes à savoir lire entre les lignes, soit tu es très jeune, soit très vieux. Attention, bien lire entre les lignes. Merci.



Jugement qui ne m'étonne pas du niveau de tes nombreux commentaires.



Locke a dit:


> Ben non, dès l'instant ou un MBA, MBP, iMac possède un port USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt, cela fonctionne à 100%. Je ne suis pas du genre à divulguer, diffuser, des informations si moi-même je n'ai pas fait toutes les étapes et toujours en vérifiant que ce type d'installation est bien pérenne. A priori, c'est bien le cas, vu ma 42ème installation.



Là pour le coup je me suis mal exprimé, je parlais de la faisabilité sur un disque interne (comme dans le titre du post en fait).



Locke a dit:


> Je mentionne aussi dans cette réponse #2 les différences exactes, tant sur leur nom que dans leur contenu, entre un fichier .iso officiel pour Windows et celui proposé pour macOS. Ce n'est pas assez clair pour toi ?



déjà répondu... Les deux officielles ont fonctionné ! LES DEUX ! 
Ce qui veut dire (sans lire entre les lignes, le fichier iso pour mac depuis le site officiel et le fichier iso pour windows)



Locke a dit:


> Certains vont se dire, c'est simple, il suffit d'utiliser le fichier .iso pour PC et le tour est joué. Erreur grave, si on réalisera bien une clé démarrable a priori correcte en utilisant le fichier .iso pou PC, lors de l'installation il y aura un message d'erreur que certains membres ont rencontré et qui est l'absence d'un support média que l'installateur ne trouvera pas ! Quoi que l'on fasse, l'installateur restera figé, il faudra recommencer depuis le début avec la bonne clé de préparation.



Ce n'est pas faux ni vrai... Sur certains cela a fonctionné (pas que moi en l'occurence).



Locke a dit:


> Hé ben, il t'en a fallu du temps pour me reconnaître. Ceci dit, je pense un tantinet savoir de quoi je parle et surtout de le détailler point par point en tentant d'expliquer le pourquoi du comment.



Je n'ai jamais dit que tu ne savais pas de quoi tu parles. Au contraire c'est pourquoi je viens sur ce forum. C'est le comportement que je regrette.
Evidemment, si j'en savais autant que toi je n'aurais pas à venir sur ce forum. Mais justement, quelqu'un qui vient demander de l'aide poliment, j'estime qu'il doit aussi avoir des réponses avec un minimum de respect.



Locke a dit:


> A priori, c'est bien le cas, vu ma 42ème installation.



Waouh je commence à rêver ta vie !

Bon, je vais pour ma part à l'issue de ce post arrêter cette bataille de chiffonnier.

Il est possible sans bootcamp et sur un deuxième disque interne d'installer windows.
Ceux qui se sont tapés tout ce post pour en arriver là, contactez moi en MP.


----------



## Locke (11 Mai 2020)

kevinevic a dit:


> Ceux qui se sont tapés tout ce post pour en arriver là, contactez moi en MP.


Ah, mais non, pas du tout, le but des forums c'est bien de le partage, non ? Alors ne te prive pas de rédiger dans ton message ici même un tutoriel détaillé, sinon cela n'aura aucun sens. Donc...

avec quel Mac, année, modèle, etc
quelle version .iso de Windows, téléchargé où, etc
comment tu as créé ta clé USB, marque, modèle, taille, formatage, etc
dans quel disque dur, interne, externe, disque dur à plateaux, SSD, combinaison des deux, etc
comment tu t'es passé d'Assistant Boot Camp, etc
comment récupérer les pilotes/drivers, etc
quelle procédure détaillée faut-il respecter, etc
ce qu'il faut faire et ne pas faire, etc
que faire en cas de message d'erreur, etc
mentionner que ce type d'installation est bien pérenne avec tel ou tel Mac, etc
bref, la totale

Comme tu l'auras compris, ça te prendra du temps, mais je suis très curieux de savoir. 


kevinevic a dit:


> Sauf que le problème de se post est d'installer sur un deuxième SSD interne... (ce qui n'est pas possible d'après Mr je sais tout...).


Ben, si tu avais bien tout lu, je mentionne que je n'y suis pas arrivé avec mon MBP de 2010 avec un SSD Crucial et un SSD Drevo, d'où mes interrogations. J'ai eu beau tenté de suivre tes explications, ce fut un échec total, d'où mes interrogations d'en savoir plus. Et tu ne sais toujours pas lire entre les lignes.


----------



## kevinevic (11 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Dans ton cas de figure, soit tu déconnectes le SSD de 128 Go, soit tu restes à la rue



Walking on the street.
Le MP c'est bien aussi.


----------



## kevinevic (11 Mai 2020)

Pour ton cas et ton MBP2010: (de mémoire)
J'imagine que tu as 1 SSD pour MacOs et l'autre pour BOOTCAMP.

Créer un clé bootable de windows (je sais bootcamp peut faire sans clé normalement). Qu'importe la version de windows tant qu'elle est 64bits.
Formates ton SSD BOOTCAMP en GPT et fat ou exfat comme tu veux.
démarrage sur la clé (avec ALT)

Installation Win

choisir installation personnalisée
supprimer toutes les "partitions" du disque dur en question. (il ne doit rester qu'un élément unallocated drive)
créer un nouveau volume
l'installateur va créer plusieurs partitions
Garde uniquement MSR / EFI (système)/et la principale

normalement ca devrait passer. (le message d'erreur que tu as mentionné l'autre jour concerne l'installation vers un hdd usb et non depuis.


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2020)

kevinevic a dit:


> normalement ca devrait passer. (le message d'erreur que tu as mentionné l'autre jour concerne l'installation vers un hdd usb et non depuis.


Alors d'emblée avec mon MBP ayant 2 SSD en *interne*, hé non, avec ta méthode j'en reviens a l'erreur de la réponse #24 ou d'un autre type d'écran d'erreur que beaucoup d'autres macusers ont rencontrés, soit...









...je reviens sur d'autres points que tu ne précises pas...

quel est ton Mac ?
avec quoi tu as créé ta clé USB, depuis ton Mac, avec quel logiciel, etc ?
comment as-tu récupéré les pilotes/drivers ?
en fin d'installation de Windows, comment as-tu lancé l'installation des pilotes/drivers
...pour la sélection du disque dur tu mentionnes...


kevinevic a dit:


> supprimer toutes les "partitions" du disque dur en question. (il ne doit rester qu'un élément unallocated drive)


...c'est bien, mais comment un utilisateur lambda peut en faire la sélection sans se tromper ?


kevinevic a dit:


> Garde uniquement MSR / EFI (système)/et la principale


Ça pour le commun des mortels et de tous les utilisateurs Mac, c'est de l'hébreu ! Ne pas oublier qu'un tutoriel doit être rédigé pour qu'un néophyte puisse l'exécuter sans problème.


----------



## kevinevic (12 Mai 2020)

ça ce n'est pas un tuto juste une réponse pour ton cas où j'ai eu la chance de ne jamais avoir de pb sur ce MBP2010.
Après sur ce type de machine tu peux plus que facilement enlever un hdd...

Et les forums ne sont pas que pour les neophytes... Je penses pas qu'il faut éviter de mettre des infos qui pourrait être utiles aussi à des "moins" neophytes.

ps : le premier screen est une installation vers un disque externe. cas différent.


----------



## kevinevic (15 Mai 2020)

Tu as peut-être déjà mentionné cela mais il reside une différence sur le même fichier ISO si tu le mets en bootable depuis un windows ou un osx.

Test effectué puisque ca m'énervait de ne pas comprendre tout ce foutoir lol J'en comprends pas beaucoup plus maintenant mais bon... ca avance.

Par habitude je faisais ma clé bootable depuis un windows virtualisé.

En faisant avec le meme fichier iso 1909 (splitté) depuis osX (unetbootin), l'assistant crée davantage de partition système et j'obtiens un message d'erreur. 

Avec le meme fichier splitté mis sur la clé bootable depuis windows avec unetbootin ou Rufus, l'installateur crée une ou deux partitions de moins et l'installation se passe sans problème.


----------



## Netwhell (4 Février 2021)

kevinevic a dit:


> Tu as peut-être déjà mentionné cela mais il reside une différence sur le même fichier ISO si tu le mets en bootable depuis un windows ou un osx.
> 
> Test effectué puisque ca m'énervait de ne pas comprendre tout ce foutoir lol J'en comprends pas beaucoup plus maintenant mais bon... ca avance.
> 
> ...


Après avoir lu en détail ce post, qui correspond beaucoup à ma situation, je viens demander détails/aides/explications/solutions ?

Mon Imac est un 5K 27" late 2015 sous Catalina. 
j'ai changé le fusion Drive par un SSD de 1 To et laisser la barrette SSD de 24 Go (>_<). J'ai fait une restauration de Mac à Mac et...
Je me retrouve dans l'impossibilité d'installer Windows par BootCamp, suite à la problématique précédemment énoncée, à savoir la présence de cette barrette SSD.

Ma première question est la suivante :

Si je retire la barrette SSD, tout simplement. Pas de risque pour mon système ? (oui, cette question est peut-être un tantinet idiote, mais je préfère la poser...).

Ma seconde question est concernant la procédure présentée par Kevinevic :
Son mode opératoire aura été d'installer Mac OS sur la barrette SSD (de 120 Go en l'occurence) et Windows sur le SSD interne qui à remplacé le HDD du Fusion Drive ?

Dans ma situation, je n'ai pas besoin d'1 To pour Windows, dans un monde idéal, j'aurais souhaité 150-200 Go max pour Windows, et le reste pour Mac OS.
Si je remplace la barrette de 24 par une de 256 (d'un ancien Macbook Pro par exemple), aurais-je la possibilité d'installer Windows dessus et de pouvoir dédier le SSD interne de 1 To à Mac OS ?
Et pour finir (pour ce premier jet en tout cas), si Kevinevic est toujours dans les parages (on sait jamais), pourrais tu détailler ton process d'installation ?

Merci de m'avoir lu !


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2021)

Netwhell a dit:


> Si je retire la barrette SSD, tout simplement. Pas de risque pour mon système ? (oui, cette question est peut-être un tantinet idiote, mais je préfère la poser...).


Les deux disques sont bien distincts, tu n'as pas fait de fusion drive de to SSD de 1 To avec ta barrette de 24 Go ?


----------



## Netwhell (4 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Les deux disques sont bien distincts, tu n'as pas fait de fusion drive de to SSD de 1 To avec ta barrette de 24 Go ?


C'est une bonne question 
Les 2 sont bien distincts dans l'utilitaire de disques. 
J'ai la barrette de 24, et ensuite le SSD présent en 2 fois, 1 MACINTOSH_HD et 1 MACINTOSH_HD (données). 
J'ai simplement fait une migration de mon ancien Mac après une clean install.


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2021)

Netwhell a dit:


> Si je retire la barrette SSD, tout simplement. Pas de risque pour mon système ? (oui, cette question est peut-être un tantinet idiote, mais je préfère la poser...).


Non, aucun problème.


Netwhell a dit:


> Ma seconde question est concernant la procédure présentée par Kevinevic :
> Son mode opératoire aura été d'installer Mac OS sur la barrette SSD (de 120 Go en l'occurence) et Windows sur le SSD interne qui à remplacé le HDD du Fusion Drive ?


Sa procédure c'est du grand n'importe quoi, d'ailleurs il n'est plus revenu. Comment écrire et faire comprendre une bonne fois pour toutes que quelle que soit la version d'OS X ou de macOS qu'Assistant Boot Camp refusera de faire la moindre installation en présence d'un second disque dur et/ou si le disque dur interne a été partitionné.


Netwhell a dit:


> Si je remplace la barrette de 24 par une de 256 (d'un ancien Macbook Pro par exemple), aurais-je la possibilité d'installer Windows dessus et de pouvoir dédier le SSD interne de 1 To à Mac OS ?


Tu peux mettre ce que tu veux, une barrette SSD, un disque dur à plateaux, mais relis plusieurs fois ma réponse précédente.


Netwhell a dit:


> Et pour finir (pour ce premier jet en tout cas), si Kevinevic est toujours dans les parages (on sait jamais), pourrais tu détailler ton process d'installation ?


Moi aussi, j'attends désespérément qu'il fasse un tutoriel très détaillé !

Sinon, dans ton cas de figure, il te faudra impérativement retirer la petite barrette SSD, sinon Assistant Boot Camp te laissera à la rue.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> qu'Assistant Boot Camp refusera de faire la moindre installation en présence d'un second disque dur





Locke a dit:


> Sinon, dans ton cas de figure, il te faudra impérativement retirer la petite barrette SSD, sinon Assistant Boot Camp te laissera à la rue


Est ce ce que je comprends bien : pas de BootCamp s'il y a un 2e disque interne ?
Y-a-t-il une exception pour les macPro, qui peuvent contenir facilement 5 disques internes ?


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Est ce ce que je comprends bien : pas de BootCamp s'il y a un 2e disque interne ?


Oui et cela a toujours été ainsi dans un MBA, MBP, iMac.


Sly54 a dit:


> Y-a-t-il une exception pour les macPro, qui peuvent contenir facilement 5 disques internes ?


Le Mac Pro surnommé camion est un cas particulier dû à la conception de la carte mère. De même qu'il y a des problèmes avec des Mac avec l'option FusionDrive de plus de 1 To, c'est même très fréquent.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Le Mac Pro surnommé camion est un cas particulier dû à la conception de la carte mère. De même qu'il y a des problèmes avec des Mac avec l'option FusionDrive de plus de 1 To, c'est même très fréquent.


OK, merci pour ton retour


----------



## Netwhell (4 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Non, aucun problème.
> 
> Sa procédure c'est du grand n'importe quoi, d'ailleurs il n'est plus revenu. Comment écrire et faire comprendre une bonne fois pour toutes que quelle que soit la version d'OS X ou de macOS qu'Assistant Boot Camp refusera de faire la moindre installation en présence d'un second disque dur et/ou si le disque dur interne a été partitionné.
> 
> ...


Bonjour Locke, et merci pour tes réponses !

Je vais donc retirer cette barrette, ce qui est dommage, c'est que j'en attends une de 256 Go que je voulais utiliser pour avoir un peu plus d'espace de stockage interne >_< Déceptiooooooon !

Je me pose une autre petite question, qui peut être également idiote, car je pense que cela a déjà été testé mais sait-on jamais !
Si je retire la barrette, que j'installe Windows avec Bootcamp (donc en partitionnant mon SSD interne par exemple 250 Go Windows/ 750 Go Mac OS), et que une fois tout ceci fait, je réinstalle une barrette...
Est-ce que l'EFI va se tirer une balle dans la tête et m'empêcher d'accéder à mes partitions du SSD interne ? C'est ce qui me paraitrait le plus logique, mais je propose l'hypothèse dans le doute.

Pour rejoindre la question de Sly54, j'ai un macbook pro de 2012, avec un SSD de 128 Go et un HDD interne de 500 Go en lieu et place du SuperDrive. ET j'ai Windows en dual boot, malgré la présence de 2 disques dur en interne... toujours fonctionnel, et le MacBook est sous Mojave.
Je l'avais installé moi même, il y'a maintenant un moment, et je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir eu ce blocage de la part de Bootcamp pour les 2 disques durs. Est-ce l'évolution de Mac OS qui a amené cette problématique ?

Merci d'avance pour tes réponses Locke, et pardon si je pose beaucoup de questions, je profite de tes connaissances pour satisfaire ma curiosité sur ce foutu BootCamp ^^


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2021)

Netwhell a dit:


> Je vais donc retirer cette barrette, ce qui est dommage, c'est que j'en attends une de 256 Go que je voulais utiliser pour avoir un peu plus d'espace de stockage interne >_< Déceptiooooooon !
> 
> Je me pose une autre petite question, qui peut être également idiote, car je pense que cela a déjà été testé mais sait-on jamais !
> Si je retire la barrette, que j'installe Windows avec Bootcamp (donc en partitionnant mon SSD interne par exemple 250 Go Windows/ 750 Go Mac OS), et que une fois tout ceci fait, je réinstalle une barrette...
> Est-ce que l'EFI va se tirer une balle dans la tête et m'empêcher d'accéder à mes partitions du SSD interne ? C'est ce qui me paraitrait le plus logique, mais je propose l'hypothèse dans le doute.


Je vais faire court et je t'invite à lire ce message spécifique... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...n-adaptateur-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007 ...et de prêter attention à la réponse        #176      qui est une variante pour le matériel utilisé. Pour ton information, j'ai ceci...





...et je n'ai pas de partion Windows en interne et ça fonctionne très bien. Pour information, je suis fan de 3D et je travaille avec Cinema 4D et 3DS Mac depuis la partition Windows. La solution du matériel externe est peu coûteuse et n'aura jamais aucun impact sur le disque dur interne, hormis avoir installé Virtual Box, c'est tout. A toi de voir si cela t'intéresse ?


Netwhell a dit:


> Pour rejoindre la question de Sly54, j'ai un macbook pro de 2012, avec un SSD de 128 Go et un HDD interne de 500 Go en lieu et place du SuperDrive. ET j'ai Windows en dual boot, malgré la présence de 2 disques dur en interne... toujours fonctionnel, et le MacBook est sous Mojave.
> Je l'avais installé moi même, il y'a maintenant un moment, et je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir eu ce blocage de la part de Bootcamp pour les 2 disques durs. Est-ce l'évolution de Mac OS qui a amené cette problématique ?


Avec ce MBP de 2012, là pour le coup c'est moi qui suis curieux de savoir comment tu as pu faire ? J'ai un vieux MBP de 2010 qui me sert de souffre-douleur, mais jamais je n'ai réussi à le faire. Le SuperDrive est démonté depuis belle lurette au profit d'un SSD qui contient une version de Windows installée suivant le lien que je cite.

Par défaut, Assistant Boot Camp ne fera pas d'installation si le SuperDrive est absent, jamais je n'ai réussi cette prouesse.


----------



## Netwhell (4 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Je vais faire court et je t'invite à lire ce message spécifique... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...n-adaptateur-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007 ...et de prêter attention à la réponse        #176      qui est une variante pour le matériel utilisé. Pour ton information, j'ai ceci...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 211995
> 
> ...


J'ai parcouru ton post hier soir justement, et c'est vers solution que je pensais me tourner, à la suite de la lecture de ce post.
Le petit hic étant que je venais de démonter l'Imac la veille  pour changer le fusion drive par le SSD, et changer la barette de 24 Go par celle de 256 Go, avant de m'apercevoir que celle que l'on m'avait envoyé était brisée en deux... Same player try again >_<

Du coup, ma partition Windows va me servir pour 2/3 logiciels assez léger, travaillant principalement avec la suite Adobe (je suis infographiste). Mais surtout, il va me servir pour un jeu, Sea Of Thieves pour ne pas le citer (je suis marin, je vis aux Antilles et j'ai fait du voilier pendant quelques années, alors un jeu de pirates où la navigation est assez réaliste tout en restant fun m'a plutôt accroché). Mais comme il est exclusivement sur Windows, je ME DOIS d'avoir cette partition de fonctionnel, sinon je ne m'en remettrais pas ! Non, je rigole, quand même pas, mais c'est un peu frustrant tout de même !

Quand à mon MBP, ce que je te propose, je vais le récupérer car c'est ma compagne qui l'utilise en ordi de dépannage à son boulot, je vais faire un petit check et je t'envoie ce que je trouve.
Si tu as quelques commandes dans le terminal à me donner pour récuperer des infos "pertinentes", n'hésites pas !


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2021)

Netwhell a dit:


> Mais comme il est exclusivement sur Windows, je ME DOIS d'avoir cette partition de fonctionnel,


Ce ne sera que mon avis, mais en procédant comme je le mentionne avec un adaptateur USB et un SSD qui sera dédié que pour Windows, ce sera beaucoup moins coûteux en profitant pleinement des spécificités matérielles dudit Mac.


----------



## Netwhell (4 Février 2021)

C'est ce que je suis en train de mettre en place avec un Samsung T5 du coup ^^


----------



## Netwhell (4 Février 2021)

Et ... Première problématique rencontrée, il ne me propose pas de partition GUID au formatage. Dois-je la créer manuellement ?


----------



## kevinevic (4 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous, même à @Locke 

N'en déplaise à certains il est possible d'installer windows (sous certaines conditions) même avec deux disques ! (je n'ai pas dit par assistant Boot Camp !! ).
Ces conditions sont notamment un iso téléchargé depuis un pc sous windows (j'en garde un maintenant) pour ne pas avoir certaines fameuses erreurs.

Mon iMac était depuis plusieurs mois avec un SSD SATA 500go et la barrette d'origine (120go ou 128go).

Je ne dis pas que c'est aussi simple qu'avec assistant Boot Camp sinon celui-ci n'existerait pas...

Assistant Bootcamp n'est pas OBLIGATOIRE (même si recommandé et pratique) pour installer Windows sur un Mac...

Dernièrement j'ai changé ma barrette SSD et donc j'ai installé windows avec seulement celle-ci de brancher pour utiliser assistant bootcamp, par la suite j'ai réinstallé le SSD SATA.

Pas assez de talent ni de temps pour faire un tutoriel.
@Locke je sais que tu n'y crois pas mais windows ne veut pas forcément dire bootcamp. Tu as beaucoup plus de connaissances que moi sur le sujet je demande juste un tout petit peu d'ouverture d'esprit...


----------



## kevinevic (4 Février 2021)

Netwhell a dit:


> Et pour finir (pour ce premier jet en tout cas), si Kevinevic est toujours dans les parages (on sait jamais), pourrais tu détailler ton process d'installation ?


MP sans pb.


----------



## Netwhell (5 Février 2021)

kevinevic a dit:


> MP sans pb.


Salut Kevinevic ! Et bien avec grand plaisir pour un MP, curieux de connaître la procédure et les "conditions", on sait jamais...
Si je ne peux ne pas foutre en l'air cette barrette de 256 Go que j'ai mis 3 mois à recevoir (vive les colis envoyé vers la Martinique ^^), j'en serais bien aise !

Par contre, au risque de passer ridicule, et c'est pourtant pas faute d'avoir écumer du forum, je n'ai pas la possibilité de t'envoyer un MP... Pas d'icone "conversation" en allant sur ton profil, peut être n'ai-je pas assez d'activité sur le forum pour pouvoir MP ?

Peux tu donc ouvrir le bal et m'envoyer un message 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Locke (5 Février 2021)

Netwhell a dit:


> Et ... Première problématique rencontrée, il ne me propose pas de partition GUID au formatage. Dois-je la créer manuellement ?


Il faut impérativement sélectionner la racine du disque dur, sinon cette option n'apparaitra pas. Il n'y a rien de compliqué, suis cette séquence...




0) un clic sur Présentation et tu sélectionnes Afficher tous les appareils. En 0) tu sélectionnes impérativement la racine du disque dur USB et le reste n'est pas dur à comprendre. Mais à quoi est destiné ce disque dur T5 ?


----------



## Netwhell (6 Février 2021)

Merci pour ta réponse @Locke ! Mais du coup, je n'avais pas accès à la racine du disque dur justement. D'où l'absence d'option "Schéma" lors de mon formatage. Je voulais utiliser le T5 en disque d'installation de Windows, mais le fait de ne pouvoir avoir de partition GUID de base compliquait un peu la tâche.
Il y'a la possibilité de la créer manuellement, j'ai déjà dû le faire pour mon Imac il y'a quelques temps, mais c'est un peu en mode bidouille et je ne suis pas certain de la fiabilité dans le temps du process.

Mais du coup, j'ai pu tester la méthode de @kevinevic, qui était la même que j'avait faite pour mon MBP à l'époque, et ça fonctionne très bien. Merci également à toi @Locke pour le logiciel "Brigadier" qui m'a permis de récupérer tout les drivers, étant bloqué par BootCamp qui refuse de s'initialiser à cause de la barrette SSD Apple.

La méthode nécessite une chose :

Soit disposer d'un ordinateur Windows à portée de main (ou pas très loin)
Soit installer VirtualBox et Windows (un peu plus long mais on est autonome comme ça) 
Cela fonctionne avec version officielle (ou non-officielle) de Windows.
Pour le reste, c'est plutôt rapide et simple. Le mieux étant de partir d'une clean install de Mac OS pour éviter les partitions à gogo qui peuvent faire cafouiller l'installation de Windows.

Merci à vous deux du coup les gars, je vais pouvoir aller faire des petites navigations entre deux créations graphiques


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2021)

kevinevic a dit:


> @Locke je sais que tu n'y crois pas mais windows ne veut pas forcément dire bootcamp. Tu as beaucoup plus de connaissances que moi sur le sujet je demande juste un tout petit peu d'ouverture d'esprit...


Non, je ne suis pas réfractaire à quoi que ce soit, encore faudrait-il que tu précises dans type de Mac tu as procédé, car tu ne donnes aucune information ? Le seul cas différent est avec un Mac Pro.



Netwhell a dit:


> Merci également à toi @Locke pour le logiciel "Brigadier" qui m'a permis de récupérer tout les drivers,


Ce logiciel Brigadier est une alternative, mais dans le tutoriel que je cite, si tu en avais fait la lecture, dans une page tu aurais appris qu'en lançant tout bêtement Assistant Boot Camp et en faisant un clic dans la barre de menu sur Action...




...que l'on peut très bien télécharger les pilotes/drivers et en faire un Copier/Coller dans une clé USB. Mais bon, il faut lire, car il y a des petits trucs que j'ai ajoutés au fur et à mesure, par exemple comment avoir le bon clavier, si, si, c'est facile, mais il faut lire.


----------



## Netwhell (6 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Non, je ne suis pas réfractaire à quoi que ce soit, encore faudrait-il que tu précises dans type de Mac tu as procédé, car tu ne donnes aucune information ? Le seul cas différent est avec un Mac Pro.
> 
> 
> Ce logiciel Brigadier est une alternative, mais dans le tutoriel que je cite, si tu en avais fait la lecture, dans une page tu aurais appris qu'en lançant tout bêtement Assistant Boot Camp et en faisant un clic dans la barre de menu sur Action...
> ...



Effectivement @Locke, je suis aller trop vite dans la lecture et j'ai cru que c'était à la deuxième étape de BootCamp que j'avais cette possibilité, et ne pouvant y accéder, j'ai regardé l'alternative que tu avais proposé dans ton tuto. Alternative qui fonctionne au poil cela dit ! Et pour le clavier, j'avais lu et appliqué 

Et pour ma part, les 2 config qui fonctionnent sont les suivantes :


Imac 5K late-2015 / i5 / SSD 1 TO / Barrette SSD Apple 24 GO
MBP late-2012 non rétina / i7 / SSD 128 Go / HDD 500 Go


----------



## kevinevic (6 Février 2021)

Netwhell a dit:


> Effectivement @Locke, je suis aller trop vite dans la lecture et j'ai cru que c'était à la deuxième étape de BootCamp que j'avais cette possibilité, et ne pouvant y accéder, j'ai regardé l'alternative que tu avais proposé dans ton tuto. Alternative qui fonctionne au poil cela dit ! Et pour le clavier, j'avais lu et appliqué
> 
> Et pour ma part, les 2 config qui fonctionnent sont les suivantes :
> 
> ...


Testé et fonctionnel sur iMac 5k 2017 / MacBook Pro 2010 avec 2 hdd (un dans optimal bay)


----------



## kevinevic (6 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Non, je ne suis pas réfractaire à quoi que ce soit, encore faudrait-il que tu précises dans type de Mac tu as procédé, car tu ne donnes aucune information ? Le seul cas différent est avec un Mac Pro.


C'est toi qui n'a pas lu le début du post cette fois-ci. 

Ton tutoriel est très bien sur l'installation vers un usb, malheureusement certains veulent jouer ou utiliser certaines applications gourmandes qui sont assez peu performantes depuis un usb. C'était mon cas sinon j'aurais appliqué a la lettre ton tuto.



> Sly54 a dit:
> Est ce ce que je comprends bien : pas de BootCamp s'il y a un 2e disque interne ?





Locke a dit:


> Oui et cela a toujours été ainsi dans un MBA, MBP, iMac.


Je suis parfaitement d'accord avec ça. Je n'utilise donc pas bootcamp pour installer windows.


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2021)

kevinevic a dit:


> Ton tutoriel est très bien sur l'installation vers un usb, malheureusement certains veulent jouer ou utiliser certaines applications gourmandes qui sont assez peu performantes depuis un usb. C'était mon cas sinon j'aurais appliqué a la lettre ton tuto.


Ben je mentionne bien que j'utilise des logiciels lourds en 3D comme Cinema 4 et 3DS Max, étant un grand fan de 3D, maintenant je ne travaille plus que depuis ma version de Windows 10 qui est bien contenue dans un disque dur USB 3.0. Au niveau utilisation, la carte graphique de 4 Go est pleinement utilisée lors des rendus. Et je maintiens que même dans un disque dur USB 3.0 que tout le matériel interne sera utilisé à son maximum et les gros jeux ne posent aucun problème.

Pour jouer, ce qui fait la différence pour certains est de posséder une vraie carte graphique et pas une simple puce Intel. On va dire que j'ai un vieil iMac...





...mais tout se pase très bien depuis bien longtemps et j'utilise comme moteur de rendu V-Ray, les connaisseurs sauront de quoi je parle. Mais tu as quoi comme Mac pour utiliser Windows ?


----------



## kevinevic (6 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Ben je mentionne bien que j'utilise des logiciels lourds en 3D comme Cinema 4 et 3DS Max, étant un grand fan de 3D, maintenant je ne travaille plus que depuis ma version de Windows 10 qui est bien contenue dans un disque dur USB 3.0. Au niveau utilisation, la carte graphique de 4 Go est pleinement utilisée lors des rendus. Et je maintiens que même dans un disque dur USB 3.0 que tout le matériel interne sera utilisé à son maximum et les gros jeux ne posent aucun problème.
> 
> Pour jouer, ce qui fait la différence pour certains est de posséder une vraie carte graphique et pas une simple puce Intel. On va dire que j'ai un vieil iMac...
> 
> ...


Un iMac 27 5k avec Radeon pro 580 8go.
Je n’utilise Windows quasi uniquement pour dcs (simulateur de vol assez gourmand...). Malheureusement par usb3.0 ça ne le faisait pas, même en interne avec hdd mécanique c’était pas terrible...


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2021)

kevinevic a dit:


> Malheureusement par usb3.0 ça ne le faisait pas, même en interne avec hdd mécanique c’était pas terrible...


Je mentionne USB 3.0 parce que c'est la solution la moins coûteuse, en fait j'ai 2 versions de Windows 10 dont une version contenue dans un boîtier Thunderbolt, et le temps d'apparition du Bureau est de 10 secondes. Pour le commun des mortels, l'USB 3.0 sera suffisant, par contre celui qui veut un peu plus de performance utilisera un boîtier Thunderbolt.

Le moins couteux c'est ceci #176.


----------



## kevinevic (6 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Je mentionne USB 3.0 parce que c'est la solution la moins coûteuse, en fait j'ai 2 versions de Windows 10 dont une version contenue dans un boîtier Thunderbolt, et le temps d'apparition du Bureau est de 10 secondes. Pour le commun des mortels, l'USB 3.0 sera suffisant, par contre celui qui veut un peu plus de performance utilisera un boîtier Thunderbolt.
> 
> Le moins couteux c'est ceci #176.


J’ai jamais essayé en thunderbolt.
Tant que j’arrive à éviter les disques externes et utiliser les internes je ne m’en préoccupe peu. C’est d’ailleurs encore moins cher


----------



## ericse (6 Février 2021)

kevinevic a dit:


> Malheureusement par usb3.0 ça ne le faisait pas, même en interne avec hdd mécanique c’était pas terrible...


C'est sur que l'USB3 n'allait pas rendre ton disque mécanique plus rapide...   
Mais sinon, même avec un SSD, l'USB3 n'est pas beaucoup plus lent que le SATA3 des connecteurs internes. Le Thunderbolt est surtout utile avec un disque NVMe.


----------



## kevinevic (6 Février 2021)

C’est vrai que le nvme est quand même bien. J’ai l’impression de retrouver la même différence entre un SSD sata vs nvme qu’à l’époque entre hdd et SSD... 
je me rappelle encore le coup de fouet du ssd sur mon MacBook Pro 2010.


----------

